# Pics from a SFR 300k Brevet out to Healdsburg



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,

Hello All,

Just wanted to share some pics from a 300k Brevet from SF to healdsburg/Russian River.

SF to Healdsburg/Russian River-SFR 300k Brevet | Ride Chronicles

It's a wonderful route with a variety of terrain and scenery.

Nancy


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your ride! That's a great write-up too, and very nicely presented with all the photos. Did anyone remember to pick up some Pliny at the brewery in Santa Rosa?


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

believe me, several people on the ride did nothing but talk about all the breweries and great places for beer along this whole route! drinking & riding?


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Great write-up and pics. i'd love to have the endurance to do long rides like this. i've done that ride but broken up into several different rides over several years but never at the same time. lol someday...


----------

